# having two babies close together



## xxembobxx

Hi all
I have three older girls and had LO last year when I was 35. It has been such a pleasure although it was a shock at the time!
Have just found out I'm pregnant again with baby being due when LO will be 18 months old.
I had two girls close together 16 years ago and I remember it being HARD WORK.
Has anybody else got two close together and is on the wrong side of 30?
I'm so scared - please give me some positive stories :flower:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I wanted this one to be closer to two years apart but that wasn't meant to be. My two will be three years apart. Still kind of close but I have never done two at the same time before so I have no idea how I am going to handle things. :)


----------



## Wind

Well, I'm pregnant with twins. Does that count?? They will be really close in age-minutes apart probably. :haha:

I'll be honest, I am concerned about the amount of work and lack of sleep that will come with having two little ones. I am trying to remain as calm as I can and take it one problem, one concern, one situation at a time.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Just think, no matter how much hard work it is how close your little ones will be! Lovely for them to have a sibling around the same age :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

ppsshhh does 14 minutes sound close enough? I was 36 when I had the boys and its fine. Yes bone shatteringly exhausting and my record at getting up was 19 times in one night but worth every second!! (sorry wind)

The way they are starting to interact is sooo amazing it makes me cry - they will always have each other long after I am gone - thats worth any amount of sleep deprivation.

You'll be fine sweetie - if I can do it anyone can xx


----------



## xxembobxx

Wind said:


> Well, I'm pregnant with twins. Does that count?? They will be really close in age-minutes apart probably. :haha:

You're so brave! Hopefully there are lots of people wanting to help out - I do wonder if people will be more willing or less to offer help seeing as it's two?!

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## xxembobxx

_Vicky_ said:


> You'll be fine sweetie - if I can do it anyone can xx

I feel foolish now as I'm pretty sure a baby and a toddler is a bit easier than 2 babies at the same time :blush:
I suppose I just got hit with the realisation that I am actually getting older and that's not something I have worried about before! The bonus now is that I'm not in the minority in having a baby at this age - I see many women about the same age pushing prams - us women are amazing aren't we? We can deal with anything (I'll try and remember this when I'm stuck to the sofa breastfeeding watching my toddler smearing the cat and surrounding furniture with permanent marker :haha:)


----------



## gatormom2tots

Mine are 15 months apart....very hard that first year but am soooooo glad! They are the best of friends (though they fight like cats and dogs too!).

They truly do not know what to do without each other! The other thing that is awesome is that their interests are so similar. They enjoy the same games, tv shows, activities, etc.

I worry about this one being out of the loop so to speak because she will be so much younger than the other 2 and they are already so tight with each other.


----------



## SullenGrl

I'm pregnant on second baby now. DS is 8 months old and there will be 12 months between the 2. I'm not sure about how tough it will be once this next baby gets here, but its definitely tough going when you body has not had a chance to recover. Make sure during the pregnancy to get as much help as you can. I'm really wrecked most days and DH is a dream - stay at home dad - and takes care of most everything around the house. I'm back to work a month now and have already missed 4 days - 1 from exhaustion and 3 from a stomach bug. Not trying to scare you, just saying make sure to look after yourself and get as much rest as possible!! Congrats!!


----------



## robinator

Well, God willing we want to get pregnant again 5-6 months after this one is born. We're not getting any younger and want 2 or 3 kids.


----------



## knitbit

My first two are 18 months apart. DH is really involved, so it was manageable. The hardest thing is that the younger of the two only wanted mommy and had colic. Now they are 3.5 and 5 and great pals. 

So now we are expecting twins, so life is about to get really interesting.


----------



## xxembobxx

Thank you for all your positive replies. I do actually feel a bit more optimistic now.

I'm sure any difficult times will be outweighed by the good times.
I must admit the pregnancy is going well so far but I am absolutely wiped out. Here's hoping the 2nd trimester will come with a renewed energy!


----------



## Animaniacs

gatormom2tots said:


> Mine are 15 months apart....very hard that first year but am soooooo glad! They are the best of friends (though they fight like cats and dogs too!).
> 
> They truly do not know what to do without each other! The other thing that is awesome is that their interests are so similar. They enjoy the same games, tv shows, activities, etc.
> 
> I worry about this one being out of the loop so to speak because she will be so much younger than the other 2 and they are already so tight with each other.

Oh! You are in my situation. My daughter is 6 and my son is 5; they are 16 months apart. And I am 7 weeks along with a new one. Anyway, my kids love each other so much. They play all the time together, but they do fight, too. They make up their own games, like the same shows, etc. Also worried about the new one not fitting in, but they want a baby so much and they will both be in school soon enough. I will miss them a lot, but maybe I can have some nice bonding time with the little one.


----------



## readyformore

robinator said:


> Well, God willing we want to get pregnant again 5-6 months after this one is born. We're not getting any younger and want 2 or 3 kids.

My thoughts exactly. You want more kids after 35, you better start piling them one on top of the other! :thumbup:

My closests age gap is 23 months. I'd like to have the same if not closer, just because I don't have the luxury to space it out anymore.


----------



## happigail

Interesting thread, I'm Gunna have a 15 month gap with my 2 youngest!


----------



## Caezzybe

I'm 42 with a 9 month old with Down's Syndrome (who I absolutely adore) and am 14 weeks pregnant. There will be a gap of 14 months between the two of them and Logan has development issues that need extra help. I know it will be difficult but I am prepared for this and know I will cope. Good luck to anyone else with two babies close together :)


----------



## poppy666

Im in the same boat as you, my 3 eldest sons are 20,19 & 18. My youngest son will be 19mths when this one is born and i remember back to my 20s and surprised i wasnt sectioned cos it was soooooooooo hard :haha: but i find im more patient in my 40s with my youngest so i think if anything it will be easier him having a little sister to play with instead of being on his own.


----------



## xxembobxx

poppy666 said:


> I remember back to my 20s and surprised i wasnt sectioned cos it was soooooooooo hard

That's exactly how I remember it! I was always so desperate for the girls to reach the next stage as I hoped it would get easier :wacko:

Like you I have a lot more patience now though. And babies seem more of a blessing now so I do cherish every day I spend with LO - although it didn't feel like it at the time they do grow up so fast.


----------



## ellie27

Me and OH will be 35 when this baby arrives. There will be 21/22 months age gap.

We always said we would have 2 or 3 children so again, maybe when the baby is 1 we will ttc for number 3.

I had a very easy, pain free pregnancy and Anna's first 1.5 years have gone by so smoothly (except the first few months!) so optimistic that all will go well.:flower:


----------



## Sarahkka

We have two boys 20 months apart and are pretty sure that we will TTC our third baby when baby turns one. 
There is chaos at the beginning. It's trying to find the balance between nursing the newborn and keeping up with the crazy toddler energy!
I co-slept with this baby, as that allowed me to get enough sleep to keep up with the toddler the next day. I also learned to nurse in my baby carrier, so I could take toddler to the park and still make sure that baby got fed and cuddled. 
Those were my coping strategies and the rest, quite frankly, is a bit of a blur. But a happy blur! Despite all the chaos, I really did manage to savour each little baby stage this second time around. :cloud9:


----------



## Fallen Angel

We would love two babies as well and given our problems conceiving, we're hoping to try for number two in the 3 months that you're particularly fertile after giving birth, so hopefully, will be in the same position shortly afterwards, fingers crossed anyway :)


----------



## JShaw

We had our first when I was 34 and am 36 now, with baby #2 due in 4-5 weeks. The age difference between the two will be about 22.5 months apart if I go to 40 weeks. We wanted ours close in age partly because we're both in our mid 30's and we're hoping they'll have a closer bond. 

I'm starting to get a bit more nervous now if I'm honest. My toddler needs constant attention right now, tho his eating and sleeping is getting much easier to manage. I think I'm getting nervous partly because with a newborn, their routine changes constantly for the first year! But I'm sure we'll manage somehow. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Not as close as some but my DS will be 2years and 3 months when the new baby is born. Its going to be hard but the shorter gap will be good when they are older. I think if there is to be a number three though i will shorten the gap because of my age.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

JShaw said:


> We had our first when I was 34 and am 36 now, with baby #2 due in 4-5 weeks. The age difference between the two will be about 22.5 months apart if I go to 40 weeks. We wanted ours close in age partly because we're both in our mid 30's and we're hoping they'll have a closer bond.
> 
> I'm starting to get a bit more nervous now if I'm honest. My toddler needs constant attention right now, tho his eating and sleeping is getting much easier to manage. I think I'm getting nervous partly because with a newborn, their routine changes constantly for the first year! But I'm sure we'll manage somehow. :)

I am struggling to get my DS to sleep the whole night in his own bed. I dont mind it just now because it means that i get some sleep especially now that i am back at work but i will have to do something about it and try and get him in his own room as well. We have moved his bed numerous times but he just wont settle. Theres no way my bedroom is big enough for 4 plus the 3 cats.


----------



## jcg0506

My mother had 4 kids that are each 18 months apart, all on the "wrong" side of 30 and then a fifth five years after the last. There were three in diapers at a time. She's amazing. I know its tough at the beginning, but when they get a little older, the older ones help out with the younger ones, and they'll help keep each other entertained (though you do have to break up the squabbles).


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hello Girls 

Im 35 & have an 18 year old, an 8 year old & a 7 month old

Im now expecting my last LO in February :baby:


----------



## mumof4sons

Hi 
I am 37years old - 38 in 5 months. I have a 17 year old son, a 12 year old son, an almost 10 month old son and am now 23 weeks pregnant with another boy. My husband (34) and I (married 18 months) are are trying to decide weather we should try for 1 more baby after this pregnancy or if I should have my tubes tied when I go in for the c-section??

We are really split down the middle with this one and only have a short period of time to make our decision. We both would like to have 1 more but are wondering if it would just be too much stress on my body at my age to have 3 so close together. 

If we decide to go ahead and try for 1 more we would have to do it fairly soon after this one due to my age and the associated risks for the baby, but I have read that having babies so close together can also be a risk for the baby.

We know we are truly Blessed now and we would be happy to stop after this one but we just have that lingering feeling that maybe we are supposed to have one more and because of that we think to have my tubes tied now is a drastic step to take. My body rejects any form of hormonal contraception so that would not be an option after my baby is born - so realistically having my tubes done at the same time as the c-section is the most logical thing to do.

I know no one can help with the decision we have to make but if anyone has had 3+ babies this close together at a similar age I would greatly appreciate hearing of your experiences.


----------



## Sarahkka

mumof4sons - what about exploring other BC options so you don't have to make such a permanent decision under pressure?
Could you use condoms for awhile and make your mind up later?


----------



## ducky0909

Just had my first 8 mos ago, started getting that special kind of nausea, sure enough...unexpected, to say the least...but almost pushing 40 so guess it's now or never... although I am just starting a new job, moved to a new place, starting to exercise...a bit difficult to wrap my head around, but what are you going to do...my 8 mo old is precious beyond words and deserves a sibling, so guess we gotta gear up! Would also love to hear any advice or compare notes. Are folks still breastfeeding?


----------



## smellie_melli

Glad I'm not the only one feeling like this! LO is 8 months so there will be 16months between her and the next one.

Do have the odd panic but tbh I know it'll be tough but I just feel so lucky that we'll have 2 lovely children....remind me of that in 18 months!!


----------



## babywhish

I am now 43 and pregnant with no. 4. I was 40 when no. 2 came along and 41 with no. 3 (they are 12 months apart). Yes it has been hard work but totally worth it. You are supposed to be extra fertile in the months after giving birth so for anybody reading this and in their 40s I would just say go for it!


----------



## xxembobxx

Congratulations babywhish x
Are you not a little apprehensive? How was it with two LO's?
I'm a bit terrified really as I had 2 girls close together 16 years ago and it was hard keeping up then!
Also my LO is very easy-going and I worry that will change or that the next baby will be demanding!


----------

